# xfce4-mixer doesnt exists.



## sudobsd (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello !
Im trying to get xfce4-mixer but it doesnt exists in the FreeBSD repos, i tried to installed xfce4-goodies and i don't have the applet for it, i also installed pulseaudio. So i don't know if it will work it

I also installed gtk-mixer but i don't really like that and it doesnt work.

I hope i get fix for that

Thanks


----------



## Geezer (Dec 26, 2021)

News – Xfce 4.12 released – Xfce
					






					xfce.org
				






> Due to gstreamer1.0 having dropped the mixer-interface entirely, and xfce4-mixer and xfce4-volumed relying on this interface with gstreamer0.10, our mixer application and volume daemon cannot be ported to 1.0 and are consequently not maintained anymore.



Xfce4-mixer has not existed for a year or so.

Use one of the many mixers in the ports.


----------



## sudobsd (Dec 26, 2021)

Geezer said:


> News – Xfce 4.12 released – Xfce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do there is one that works best with xfce4 ? (im talking about the mixers in the ports)


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 26, 2021)

No problem with xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin. I used `dsbmixer -i` in JWM and it feels good too. Xfce is unorthodox and contemplates the use of Gtk and Qt apps. Look at this other audio/myxer.








						GitHub - VixenUtils/Myxer: A modern Volume Mixer for PulseAudio.
					

A modern Volume Mixer for PulseAudio. Contribute to VixenUtils/Myxer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

